# Thomas Vincent: nature is not grace



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2020)

Grace does not grow in the garden of nature, there being no seed of it to be found therein. It is neither a natural power, such as that of the understanding, will, conscience, memory, or affections, which are to be found in all the children of Adam by nature; neither is it connatural, such as original righteousness was in Adam before his fall; neither is it a habit acquired by the multiplicity of acts, whereof there are some dispositions in nature, such as the habits of arts and sciences, and moral virtues. ...

For more, see Thomas Vincent: nature is not grace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

